# Shedding babies......Ugly or Cute?!?!?!



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

My boy is getting much darker.....


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, I am all over this! 


My boy Rolling River Blue, still at the breeders.

*2 months*










*3 months*
*







*

_Photo's are copyright Palisades Appaloosas_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Bleghgh. Cute AND ugly 

Lily: Cute. Her fur is the same color.









Poppy: She looks like she has a disease, lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll have to get some pictures of my ugly colt. He still hasn't shed his winter coat; I'm going to have to borrow some body clippers and clip him for the summer. This is my filly, 2 y/o in July (yes, she is FAT right now!):


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

7 weeks old with such beautiful contrasting color coming in.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Drifting your boy is GORGEOUS, I've never seen all those different colors like that. An appy?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Annanoel,
Yes he's an Appy  I'm hoping he stays that dark but I have my doubts. He may shed out all the black for a light blue roan, if not this year then in the coming years. I have been turning the name "Blue' around for a barn name, it would suit him so well.. But won't settle till I get him home.


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Poppy!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

heres our new little girl shedding.


----------

